# Thumb to ear



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I tried something a bit different when shooting this afternoon. My anchor point was established by touching my thumb knuckle to my ear lobe. When holding the pouch my thumb knuckle sticks out enough to be a good reference point. It's easy to feel when it's touching the ear lobe so I thought I would give it a try. I stretch out as much as possible when shooting the light bands.

My frame is a basic traditional cut from oak with Theraband Golds installed. I cut the bands to 3/4" x 1/2" x 8 3/4". I think I draw them to around 30". Velocity was clocked at 194fps with 5/16" steel and the flipper method.

At 28 feet I managed to put 44 out of 50 shots into a 4" circle using "instinctive method". . Hopefully this shooting technique works for me tomorrow.








Give it a try!

Cheers,
Northerner

The outside of the 3 ring is 4" in diameter.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting dude.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice work Todd! Isn't it amazing after shooting all these years you still learn something almost every week? A simple forked stick-NOT!







Flatband


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice shooting Northerner! My hats off to you shooting that accurate instinctively!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

ChrisMan said:


> very nice shooting Northerner! My hats off to you shooting that accurate instinctively!


Some days the accuracy is very acceptable. Other days I "think" too much when shooting and then accuracy suffers. Confidence can be a big factor for me too. If I don't have confidence in my shooting on a day then it goes sour.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've been drawing to my back shoulder, it's been really powerful and didn't take long to get accurate.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Northerner
One of the big things in instinctive,"hand eye co-ordination shooting,"is gaining confidence in your shooting.Keep shooting and it will come.


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I've been drawing to my back shoulder, it's been really powerful and didn't take long to get accurate.


"I'vI've been drawing to my back shoulder, it's been really powerful and didn't take long to get accurate. e been drawing to my back shoulder, it's been really powerful and didn't take long to get accurate. I've been drawing to my back shoulder, it's been really powerful and didn't take long to get accurate. "

I agree with you. use back(shoulder level ) to make accurate shooting


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Good shooting, that is a fine grouping.

Scott


----------

